# Kfz-Steuer Rechner



## robb_robb (14. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
zuerst mal ein frohes neues. ich habe ein kleines poblem, ich soll in excel einen steuerrechner bauen und habe aber zu wenig erfahrung mit makros. es handelt sich um folgendes ding.
ich habe eine excel mappe1, die folgendemaßen aufgebaut ist
Spalte1, Spalte2, Spalte 3
WERT1,   1                 4
WERT2,   2                 4
WERT3,   3                 4

Dann habe ich noch eine Checkbox welche aktiviert werden kann

Jetzt zu meinem problem: 
In der mappe 2 würde ich gerne eine drill down liste erstellen mit folgender funktion
Zelle z.B. a1 drilldown -> Daten aus mappe 1 Spalte 1
          wenn auswahl WERT2 und checkbox aktiv, dann Wert aus Spalte 3 in Zelle a2
          wenn aber WERT2 und keine aktive checkbox, dann wert aus Spalte 2 in zelle a2 schreiben.

Hoffe ich habe mich verständlich ausgedrückt .

hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen 
Vielen Dank im vorraus

Grüße
robb


----------



## robb_robb (21. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe das Problem gelöst und der Kalkulator bereits fertiggestellt.

Trotzdem Danke!
Grüße
Robb


----------

